# Save our Shepherds...thoughts and prayers needed



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but wanted everyone to know that the co-founder of Save Our Shepherds, Bonnie Maher-Hazel, will not be able to return calls/emails for a while. Her husband lost his battle with brain cancer this morning. :-(

Please keep Bonnie and her family in your thoughts and prayers.

Thank you.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.
My friend lost her mom last year from Brain cancer too


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sue,
If you talk to Bonnie, please give her my condolences and tell her my thoughts and prayers are with her and her family. I knew he had been sick for some time. I'm so sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, Sammy.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

So sorry for her loss..


----------

